# Furnishing Town House - Spain vs UK



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

OK, so the situation is we are going to be furnishing a modern town house top to bottom.

Very particular about beds! Hate those metal based beds, you know the sort that scrap across the floor, separate and have no bed feel. 

Crockery, cutlery, utensils, bedding, sheets, pillows, duvets (wife has already demanded UK on those), bikes, tools and the list goes on.

I have a van (LWB Sprinter) which I need to take down for a friend so that's no real issues there.

What is better quality, better value (call it cheaper if you will) or worth while bringing down.

TIA
Pedro


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Is this to live in, or use as a holiday home??


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Rockpea said:


> Is this to live in, or use as a holiday home??


Good question... Holiday home for the next couple of years


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

OK - the reason I was asking, as you probably guessed, is because an 'occasional use' holiday home possibly requires a slightly lesser quality of furnishings than if you were going to be living there permanently? 

We bought an unfurnished townhouse last year, and so have recently done what you're going to have to do. We bought everything in Spain, and were very pleased with what we managed to get on really quite a remarkably reasonable budget (compared to UK anyway). And we took the convenient option too, buying a furniture package from a supplier to cover the basics (sofa, beds, dining tables etc). We did upgrade the master bedroom furniture from the standard one in the pack, and we're delighted with the results. We bought our white goods and TV from a local electrical shop (rather than one of the larger chain stores) and I've spent a few pleasant trips to the local Mall and supermarkets to buy plates, cutlery, mops, pans, you name it!

Oh and we did a trip to Ikea in Murcia and stocked up on a lot of essentials there - perfect!

So far, the quality of everything we've bought has been just as good as we'd have got in the UK - and cheaper. There are some practical things - duvets and pillows are european sizes, but I did bring a nice UK duvet set over that I really liked... so I ended up buying a duvet and pillows from Primark up in Alicante, as they are UK sized.

So, to be honest, it's your choice! We have really enjoyed the challenge of finding everything we need in Spain, and knowing that everything is locally purchased. It's helped to encourage us to explore the area perhaps a little faster than we might have done. However if you have a particular bed that you want, then perhaps it makes sense to bring that over - and anything else that you think you'd struggle to find in Spain. 

Not sure if that's any help or not!!! ;-)

Rp


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks that helps a great deal, appreciate the answer.

Its nice to know that you have managed to locate all those things you were looking for close by. I hadn't considered Primark but I'm afraid I'm a little anti the whole Ikea experience. They're so corporate I cannot imagine it's any different to the UK conveyor belt around the shop.

We are about the same distance North from Alicante as you are south but still plenty of shopping centres up too.

It was really a case of, I was bringing the van was it worth filing first? 
We have white goods in with the deal (with exceptional washing machine (the one their clearly has a fault), TV's etc we are taking down with us, having just changed out TV back here in the UK. It's probably going to amount to Washing Machine, Microwave, Kettle and toaster.

Probably need to be more specific with the area to get some idea locally of where to 'home shop'. We are buying in Jalon so close enough to some bits but I think you have more available on the south. 

Until it's time you don't really consider a trip to the shops to buy a bed... Maybe our holiday in a week or so will have to be spent searching out the shops..


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Piers, I'd use this move to declutter.

Go minimal.


----------



## Rockpea (Sep 11, 2015)

Hehe I'm not an IKEA fan really either (although, surprisingly my boyfriend would go every week if he could!). But it was very useful to stock up on some essentials - it's amazing how much you need when you're starting from scratch again! And at least their stuff is pretty good quality. We got a great wooden folding tables and chairs for outside - important because we need to bring them in each evening in case they get pinched!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

piersuk said:


> ... I'm afraid I'm a little anti the whole Ikea experience. They're so corporate I cannot imagine it's any different to the UK conveyor belt around the shop.


Actually it is a lot different, at least in our local Ikea in Jerez. Nobody takes any notice of the arrows on the floor and they have opened up shortcuts between the departments so you don't have to trundle past the sofabeds to get to the lighting. I guess Andalusians refuse to behave like sheep!

You can get pretty much everyting online these days. Open a Premium account with Amazon.es and they will deliver within two days - even beds!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Forget the "concept" of IKEA being anything like MFI. The majority of their stuff is good quality. Get any electrical appliances you want locally, you will then be able to get "after sales service" should anything go wrong.

We made the mistake of getting rid of stuff in UK and then ended up having to buy it all again here in Spain. It is invariably a mistake to bring beds because, unless they are very expensive, over five years old they will not be offering you the support you need for a good sleep and maintenance of skeletal health - they also take up a lot of room when shipping them. In addition, Spanish beds are a different size to UK beds so take care about bedding.

TVs need to be able to receive digital signals. DVDs, Video cassettes, etc you will need a DVD player and a VHS player (if you have an old Betamax player in working order - I'll buy it off you!!!) so why not bring them with you (the tape players are getting rare now and the sooner you convert the tapes onto DVD, the better.) 

Unless where you are going has town gas, you will either be using electricity (expensive) or gas from bombonas (bottles) so any cooking appliances need to take that into account (not usually worth bringing.) Fridges, fridge freezers, freezers - it is up to you, but the caveat in the first paragraph applies.

w.r.t. electricity, you will find other threads about this. Bear in mind that the supply to Spanish houses is probably lower than you have been used to and maybe as low as 2.2kW (rare) or 3.3 kW - the average UK kettle takes about 2.2 kW or more. Exceed the amount you have contracted for and you will trip the circuit breaker. The 3.3 kW supply is the accepted minimum and the price is regulated by the government (as is that for the gas bottles). The prices for higher potential supplies are unregulated and the power companies charge what they like.

w.r.t. decluttering - take care. Ask yourself "Can this (or that) be replaced without difficulty or great cost?" If the answer is "No" keep it. I regret getting rid of some books (some approaching 200 years old) but that is being wise after the event


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Piers, I'd use this move to declutter.
> 
> Go minimal.


Yeah! Declutter, get rid of all the clothes you haven't worn since yesterday. Go naked!

Why on earth would you want sweaters, and warm clothes? because it can get bl**dy cold in the winter - like frostbite!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks all, this is a holiday home for now so it's more of a moving of clutter rather than declutter...

Hadn't thought about the Amazon route and time correctly that could work.

Still not convinced by IKEA, going to have to do a trip and prove myself wrong.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

piersuk said:


> Thanks all, this is a holiday home for now so it's more of a moving of clutter rather than declutter...
> 
> Hadn't thought about the Amazon route and time correctly that could work.
> 
> Still not convinced by IKEA, going to have to do a trip and prove myself wrong.


Apart from the one bed frame (now with new sommelier and mattress) that was left by the previous owners, all our beds are from IKEA and our bed (approaching 8 years old) is the most comfortable I have ever slept on. Mind you we did get a good mattress (Sultan Hasslebak) and it is still as firm and solid as when we bought it - absolutely no sagging. We have three of their bookcases and 9 of their wardrobes (used for current and out-of-season clothes and various items of miscellaneous junk [arts and crafts, jigsaws, LP records, etc])

There is also the possibility, if you can find one, of secondhand shops. We bought a couple of broken down armchairs for 10€, fitted new swivel-rocker bases to them and added a throw to each to give a couple of comfortable armchairs for the attic.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

I am also very anti Ikea, I get palpitations and can't wait to find the exit. One thing I find in Spanish homes is there is very little storage. No loft for junk and it's amazing, even as a holiday home, how much 'stuff' you do accumulate. I'd suggest shopping locally for beds and get the ones that lift up, so you can stash spare bedding, towels, quilts etc. neatly underneath. If you decide to let the house, you can even put a padlock on them to keep your private stuff private.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

We've found lots of good solid Spanish bits of furniture 2nd hand at bargain prices then I've chalk painted up, looks amazing....there's a company called Frenchic that does the paint with the wax already incorporated, amazing results.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Yeah! Declutter, get rid of all the clothes you haven't worn since yesterday. Go naked!
> 
> Why on earth would you want sweaters, and warm clothes? because it can get bl**dy cold in the winter - like frostbite!



? Sorry Mr Locks, I don't understand your post.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

WeeScottie said:


> We've found lots of good solid Spanish bits of furniture 2nd hand at bargain prices then I've chalk painted up, looks amazing....there's a company called Frenchic that does the paint with the wax already incorporated, amazing results.


I have the artistic skills of a 4 year old and mine are significantly better than Mrs Pedro!

Like the idea of a lifting bed, we have an under build which is going to be very useful, but still the Ottaman style would be useful.

Does anyone know if you go into Tien21 or Carrefour have washing machines off the shelf or is it order and wait... I guess the same applies to beds in the more local shops...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

piersuk said:


> I have the artistic skills of a 4 year old and mine are significantly better than Mrs Pedro!
> 
> Like the idea of a lifting bed, we have an under build which is going to be very useful, but still the Ottaman style would be useful.
> 
> Does anyone know if you go into Tien21 or Carrefour have washing machines off the shelf or is it order and wait... I guess the same applies to beds in the more local shops...


We bought a washing machine last week from a local independent retailer and it was delivered the following morning at 10.00 am, exactly as promised. Some domestic appliances we've bought in the past have been delivered later on the day of purchase. 

It may be different in the area you've bought in, but we did have to wait a few weeks for sofas to be manufactured and delivered, which I suppose is where IKEA can come in handy as they can be bought to take away from there. My personal problem with IKEA is that their stuff is so instantly identifiable as there is so much of it around. I prefer things that are a bit more uncommon.

Sometimes we've had to wait a week or so to get beds and mattresses delivered, but not always. Depends on what model you want and whether they have stock for immediate delivery.

If you have room in your van I'd seriously consider buying sofas in the UK and bringing them over. I have never been impressed by the choice on offer in Spanish stores, especially at the less expensive end of the market. They are generally pretty hideous.


----------



## bernardbernard (Apr 3, 2016)

Rockpea said:


> Is this to live in, or use as a holiday home??


Hi RockPea. Read several of your posts. We to were looking at perhaps buying in Dolores de Pacheco, and was looking to you input about that village. Had looked at Hacienda la ermita. Where are you guys about? How long does it take you to get to the beach. Is is a safe village? Things to do for kids o rnearby? From our research looks close by to lots of things but would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bernardbernard said:


> Hi RockPea. Read several of your posts. We to were looking at perhaps buying in Dolores de Pacheco, and was looking to you input about that village. Had looked at Hacienda la ermita. Where are you guys about? How long does it take you to get to the beach. Is is a safe village? Things to do for kids o rnearby? From our research looks close by to lots of things but would love to hear your thoughts. Thanks


Hi there bernardbernard
Why don't you try opening a thread on Dolores de Pacheco? That way everyone can see your questions and you don't derail a thread that's already going on a different subject.
Just click herehttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=2
Or on post a new thread on the main Spain page


----------



## bernardbernard (Apr 3, 2016)

okay will do, not meaning to "derail" a thread


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

piersuk said:


> Thanks that helps a great deal, appreciate the answer.
> 
> Its nice to know that you have managed to locate all those things you were looking for close by. I hadn't considered Primark but I'm afraid I'm a little anti the whole Ikea experience. They're so corporate I cannot imagine it's any different to the UK conveyor belt around the shop.
> 
> ...


Jalon is very near to where we live in Javea, there are lots of good furniture shops nearby, the one we have used a few times is called Marinamobles, a Spanish outlet, on the N 332, it is huge and has a vast array of all furniture, and good quality beds of all sizes. There is also many smaller Spanish furniture shops in places like Bennitachel, Javea, Ondarra shopping centre, all not far from Jalon.
There is a Yorkshire linen shop in Javea itself, it is on the roundabout almost opposite the Iceland overseas store. 
Argos,Amazon UK and the Amazon Es both deliver to Spain, as does Marks and Spencer, you can even get online orders from Boots the chemist.
To conclude, within a short drive from Jalon, you will find almost everything you like.
Good luck in your new home.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

fergie said:


> Jalon is very near to where we live in Javea, there are lots of good furniture shops nearby, the one we have used a few times is called Marinamobles, a Spanish outlet, on the N 332, it is huge and has a vast array of all furniture, and good quality beds of all sizes. There is also many smaller Spanish furniture shops in places like Bennitachel, Javea, Ondarra shopping centre, all not far from Jalon.
> There is a Yorkshire linen shop in Javea itself, it is on the roundabout almost opposite the Iceland overseas store.
> Argos,Amazon UK and the Amazon Es both deliver to Spain, as does Marks and Spencer, you can even get online orders from Boots the chemist.
> To conclude, within a short drive from Jalon, you will find almost everything you like.
> Good luck in your new home.


PS many electrical stores, especially in Javea, where they will deliver and instal the same or next day.


----------

